

Giant brain-training dataset attracts scientists - jaunkst
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/global-neuro-lab
People who drink once a day and get 7 hours of sleep outperform averages according to luminosity data.
======
pedalpete
How is this title related to the article?

~~~
antsar
[http://xkcd.com/323/](http://xkcd.com/323/)

~~~
antsar
Downvoter(s): This comment was made before the title was changed, it
previously referenced Ballmer Peak.

